# Gerald Bray on Wright



## arapahoepark (May 19, 2014)

The Wrighteousness of God
Gerald Bray succinctly takes on Wright


----------



## MW (May 19, 2014)

This article is good in that it states the basic problems with Wright's approach, but the author wanders into personal and performance issues and this has a negative effect on his assessment.


----------

